# Upper Galveston Bay Feb 8th



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So I went out charter of 4 with Capt Will Wimmer for my brothers 40th b-day.

Conditions were tough, no doubt, temps in the 40's not much winds and low tide. The prior weeks have been nothing but 30-40 degrees and north winds...

But, 40th birthday is a big deal, and we had to get my brother out of the house so his wife could get the house ready for a surprise B-day party.

So we started out at 10:00 am to beat the cold and let our two cousins join us. We tried out a few spots with no luck and then the value of experience in our capt was well rewarded as he had a hunch were the trout were hanging out. As temps started to rebound, and the sun came out, we moved to a deeper section over some mud and shell 

We drifted 6 drifts and picked up 5 nice fish, 4 trout and 1 slot red. Probably missed 4 or 5 more. Smallest trout was prob 3 pounds and the largest was a very nice 5.5 pound beauty. Pretty soon every one around us figured out we were onto something and picked up the same drift pattern and they were all on the fish.

Just goes to show you the value of an experienced guide. 
I want to thanks Capt. Derek Lechler for putting my group in touch with our guide. Of course big props to Capt Willie Wimmer for gettin us on fish under tough conditions.

poobah


----------

